# Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

I haven't tried it much, but I think it fuzzes up AM pretty bad. I
dont notice anything more than a little background tone on FM, and (my
GSM) cell phones are not affected. I have the stock 1987 tape/AM/FM
radio in my car.

-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

I've experienced no interference at all.
Bob
evalbum.com/2004




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > Hi EVDL,
> >
> > I was wondering what kind of experiences EV drivers had with radios in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

It occurs to me that the large battery cables in a split pack would be in a protective metal pipe (if inside to prevent exposure to people, if underneath to prevent damage) which could easily be grounded and used as an EMI shield. Is this a commone practice?

Best Regards,

- Gene



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
Behalf Of Robert Brown
Sent: Thursday, October 30, 2008 1:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?


I've experienced no interference at all.
Bob
evalbum.com/2004




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > Hi EVDL,
> >
> > I was wondering what kind of experiences EV drivers had with radios in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

Can't listen to AM at all - not much good there anyway, these days!

FM works, kinda - I listen to CD's a lot in my electric.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jon Glauser" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, October 30, 2008 9:53 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?


>I haven't tried it much, but I think it fuzzes up AM pretty bad. I
> dont notice anything more than a little background tone on FM, and (my
> GSM) cell phones are not affected. I have the stock 1987 tape/AM/FM
> radio in my car.
>
> -Jon Glauser
> http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
> http://www.evalbum.com/555
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.175 / Virus Database: 270.8.5/1757 - Release Date: 10/30/2008 
2:35 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

Cell phones no problem
AM is terrible and even most FM stations affected, tried so far 26 different units, none "perfect", CD or MP3 no problem even on the cheapest units (uder $40).

So PWM DC is really a problem, if anyone has experience with any unit that really is imune to interference I would like to know the brand and model #.

OKA AUTO USA


-----Original Message-----
From: Gene Stopp <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, 30 Oct 2008 3:03 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?



It occurs to me that the large battery cables in a split pack would be in a 
protective metal pipe (if inside to prevent exposure to people, if underneath to 
prevent damage) which could easily be grounded and used as an EMI shield. Is 
this a commone practice?

Best Regards,

- Gene



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
Behalf Of Robert Brown
Sent: Thursday, October 30, 2008 1:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?


I've experienced no interference at all.
Bob
evalbum.com/2004




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > Hi EVDL,
> >
> > I was wondering what kind of experiences EV drivers had with radios in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > AM is terrible and even most FM stations affected, tried so far 26 different units, none "perfect", CD or MP3 no problem
> > even on the cheapest units (uder $40).
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

Not all PWM DC are equal either.
However, if noise from brush (sparking) is the
issue then you need to filter (caps) or shield
the motor cables.

If it is the PWM switching, then there is the
age-old multi-phase SCR circuit that delivers
almost constant voltage by handing off the
signal between 3 legs (each with a Thyristor,
Diode and inductor).
Alternative is filtering the motor output and
probably even battery input of the controller.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Friday, October 31, 2008 10:59 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?

Cell phones no problem
AM is terrible and even most FM stations affected, tried so far 26
different units, none "perfect", CD or MP3 no problem even on the
cheapest units (uder $40).

So PWM DC is really a problem, if anyone has experience with any unit
that really is imune to interference I would like to know the brand and
model #.

OKA AUTO USA


-----Original Message-----
From: Gene Stopp <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, 30 Oct 2008 3:03 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?



It occurs to me that the large battery cables in a split pack would be
in a protective metal pipe (if inside to prevent exposure to people, if
underneath to prevent damage) which could easily be grounded and used as
an EMI shield. Is this a commone practice?

Best Regards,

- Gene



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
Behalf Of Robert Brown
Sent: Thursday, October 30, 2008 1:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?


I've experienced no interference at all.
Bob
evalbum.com/2004




> Gene Stopp wrote:
> > Hi EVDL,
> >
> > I was wondering what kind of experiences EV drivers had with radios in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

I want to change my previous answer. I tested it last night.

My battery cables are run together under the car, not inside a
conductive housing. My controller is a Kodiak. My controller is right
on top of the motor. The controller to motor cables add up to about 3
feet.

I dont normally listen to AM, but I scanned stations and found several
that come in without interference, some stations that are poor
reception to start with get drowned out. There are some "stations"
that dont have a voice broadcast on them, but I can tune in to my car
and listen to what is going on.
FM has no problems at all.


-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

Someone that can listen to their car into their AM radio should tune in and
try to record a song 
Joe



> Jon Glauser <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I want to change my previous answer. I tested it last night.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

I listen to AM radio most of the time in my Fiero. I do get an annoying
high pitched noise on the lower frequencies but easily ignore it above
about 600 Khz on the band. FM is interference free as is transmitting on 2
meter and 220 and 440 FM, (according to signal reports).

REM: My controller is an Auburn Scientific that switches at 15 Khz.

The cable runs from front to rear are in the same metal conduit except for
about the last foot on each end where they seperate.

The runs to the motor are bundled together also but are in open air and
less than 3 feet long. The most positive and negative cables are also ran
together for about 3-1/2 of their 5 feet length.

HTH

Jim
www.evalbum.com/804

=


--------------------------------------------------------------------
mail2web.com =96 Enhanced email for the mobile individual based on Microsof=
t=AE
Exchange - http://link.mail2web.com/Personal/EnhancedEmail



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

Brings back a memory of a DSP SW designer who
had just loaded his first build for a new DSP 
(Digital Signal Processor) board.
We had a small (FM!) radio softly playing a local 
station for background music and news.
He loaded his code on the DSP, plugged the board into
the power supply and started looking at his logic
analyser to debug his code and see what was happening.
We heard the radio switch to a new song, apparently a
new rap number as it had a fairly intrusive beat with
Poom - psss - Poom - psss - Poom - psss at a high
rate of beats per minute.
Then a voice started and we could faintly hear the
news reporter being drowned out by the beat.
Then it occurred to my colleage that the LEDs on
his DSP board were blinking in the rhythm of the
beats on the radio....
Apparently he had turned the DSP into a beat-box
and the high frequency of the address/data bus 
was generating a "new station" on our FM radio
while the repeated rebooting of the board (it had
a bug) caused the repeated beat-modulation....

He could also "tune into" his new DSP...
Maybe a new feature for PWM controllers - modulate
some music or other information in the PWM and
you can hear on the radio how it is working for you.

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Joseph Bobek
Sent: Friday, October 31, 2008 9:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?

Someone that can listen to their car into their AM radio should tune in
and try to record a song  Joe

On Fri, Oct 31, 2008 at 9:57 AM, Jon Glauser <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > I want to change my previous answer. I tested it last night.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*

That's funny, I was about to suggest using an AM radio as a status monitor for the motor and controller! Here at work I need to monitor some slow-moving analog voltages during a test sequence (power over ethernet) so not only do I have a scope on it, I have a function generator hooked to a PC speaker with VC frequency input so I can hear the changes when I'm not looking at the scope. I've gotten pretty good at it ("those are detection pulses, that was the classification pulse, now the power's off, now it's on" etc.).

Best Regards,

- Gene



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Friday, October 31, 2008 9:57 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?


Brings back a memory of a DSP SW designer who
had just loaded his first build for a new DSP 
(Digital Signal Processor) board.
We had a small (FM!) radio softly playing a local 
station for background music and news.
He loaded his code on the DSP, plugged the board into
the power supply and started looking at his logic
analyser to debug his code and see what was happening.
We heard the radio switch to a new song, apparently a
new rap number as it had a fairly intrusive beat with
Poom - psss - Poom - psss - Poom - psss at a high
rate of beats per minute.
Then a voice started and we could faintly hear the
news reporter being drowned out by the beat.
Then it occurred to my colleage that the LEDs on
his DSP board were blinking in the rhythm of the
beats on the radio....
Apparently he had turned the DSP into a beat-box
and the high frequency of the address/data bus 
was generating a "new station" on our FM radio
while the repeated rebooting of the board (it had
a bug) caused the repeated beat-modulation....

He could also "tune into" his new DSP...
Maybe a new feature for PWM controllers - modulate
some music or other information in the PWM and
you can hear on the radio how it is working for you.

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040) 23117400x109 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Joseph Bobek
Sent: Friday, October 31, 2008 9:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?

Someone that can listen to their car into their AM radio should tune in
and try to record a song  Joe

On Fri, Oct 31, 2008 at 9:57 AM, Jon Glauser <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > I want to change my previous answer. I tested it last night.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] How well does a radio work in a PWM DC EV?*



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > I was wondering what kind of experiences EV drivers had with
> > radios in their PWM DC EV's. It seems to me that 100A at 144V
> ...


----------

